# Works supported S4 racecar!!! (never knew...)



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Holy s***!!! So apparantly there was a works supported C4 chasis Audi S4 race car in South Africa back in the '90s!  (Simply a rebodied example of the IMSA Audi 90, but sick nonetheless...) Just found out about this car today. Video also features a bitchin 4 rotor Mazda...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3XdIWErviS0
:thumbup:


----------



## Chapel (Jun 23, 1999)

cool
did you post this at QuattroWorld too?


----------



## RunDub (May 11, 2008)

Wasn't me. 

I saw it on either Audi Sport, or Quattroworlds facebook and figured it needed to be on here.


----------



## apavlov (Dec 4, 2005)

Here you go. 

http://www.eurospecsport.com/race-cars/s4-gto/index.htm


----------

